# Looking for Commissions



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I was wondering.... I've been pretty much bed ridden for 3 years with a serious illness. Anyways, my Lizardmen army has been put on hold.... But I wanted a 40k Army, however, I cannot build, let alone paint, a 40k army.

So, I was wondering, is there anybody out there, who is decent at painting, that could do a commissions for a 40k army? 

I know this will probably cost a lot of money, so I'm looking around for prices and stuff.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

well I just started a studio and I think if you are game we can come to an agreement. PM with what you are looking for and we can haggle out a trade or price.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Here is a whole list of painting services that are available from Heresy members, myself included. If you want to check out my prices and stuff there is a link in my sig. Always looking for extra work.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ask Doug, He might take them but i think he is busy with a few dreadfleets....


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am wrapping up my latest commission and would be willing to take on one and lizardmen looks fun to paint.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Thing is, I have hundreds of Lizardmen, I mean hundreds. Unpainted. Unmade. It would take weeks (for me anyways!). Plus the ones I've done are not in the default colour (the one on the box) and I want them redone to the blue colour on the box, but that's more work.

I could count the Lizardmen... but could take awhile.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have an airbrush so basing them would not be hard and I know midge has one incoming as well. Him and I only live about an hour from each other if that fancies your interest. 

What quality are you looking for them? There are quick methods to painting them that would be good table top or table top plus.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Troublehalf said:


> Thing is, I have hundreds of Lizardmen, I mean hundreds. Unpainted. Unmade. It would take weeks (for me anyways!). Plus the ones I've done are not in the default colour (the one on the box) and I want them redone to the blue colour on the box, but that's more work.
> 
> I could count the Lizardmen... but could take awhile.


Send Doug a Pm, he does amazing work! Also my vampire army is worse...i have 200 zombies alone -_-


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. It all comes down to Location, Price, Time and results.

I don't wanna choose or decide before I've heard from everybody. I know I can't get a decent estimate until I count my models and stuff.

So, give me some time and I'll reply.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I just started taking them. No idea how much others cost i did £50 plus postage gor five grey knights keeps me happy i paint for the hobby not money i have a good job for that. Pm if you want to see examples of my work.

But if im to be 100% honest midge or djinn are amazing!!! Worth whatever they charge and both taught me alot.


----------

